# Need Help Ordering From Fastech



## bjorncoetsee (26/8/14)

Hi, im from bloemfontein, abd vaping here has yet tp grow, here is two hubbly shops that sells starter kits.
I want to bring vaping to bloemfontein like it is in other cities. 
My budget isnt very big.
So im also gonna start out with starter kits.
What do u think of this kit, and then also suggest selling price?
http://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10004998/1403403-ego-evod-3-in-1-rechargeable-1100mah-electronic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (26/8/14)

hi @bjorncoetsee 

those are excellent starter kits IMO

only issue with reselling from FT is that if anything is faulty, you will need to replace your customers with a new device- so buy extra

as for starting price, you will need to factor in the cost of the item, add shipping, vat and duties (which you will only know once the shipment arrives)

the guys generally sell these kits in the region of R300-R350

all in all, an excellent starter pack


----------



## baksteen8168 (26/8/14)

The other problem I see here is that it contains a battery. And with fasttech shipping normally taking anything from 3 to 4 weeks, batteries have been known to take much longer.


----------



## Riaz (26/8/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> The other problem I see here is that it contains a battery. And with fasttech shipping normally taking anything from 3 to 4 weeks, batteries have been known to take much longer.


not these batteries @baksteen8168 

they usually ship these asap

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (26/8/14)

Riaz said:


> not these batteries @baksteen8168
> 
> they usually ship these asap


Ah, thanks. I tried ordering sealed Xbox remote batteries and they classed me into the slow shipping option. Assumed this would fall into the same category.

Thanks for letting me know @Riaz


----------



## bjorncoetsee (26/8/14)

Riaz said:


> hi @bjorncoetsee
> 
> those are excellent starter kits IMO
> 
> ...


Some of their items says free worldwide shipping?


----------



## johan (26/8/14)

@bjorncoetsee just a humble suggestion from me; why don't you contact one/more of the existing retailers on this forum and come to some sort of agreement as an agent in Bloem? That will save you tons of time creating infrastructure, financing etc. as well as headaches.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Riaz (26/8/14)

bjorncoetsee said:


> Some of their items says free worldwide shipping?


yes that is correct, when you order is over a certain value.

regardless if its not, their shipping charges is minimal


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/8/14)

I agree 1,000,000% with @johan! And basing a new business on stuff from Fasttech is not a solid business in my not so humble opinion... It's always a gamble and a lot of the stuff is crap! I know lots of people buy lots of stuff from them (and so do I) but I throw away half the stuff I get from them... an example was buying 5 different KayFun clones from them and only one was really usable... the rest either broke or leaking like a sieve!


----------



## DoubleD (26/8/14)

Joh! must be one hell of an agreement imHo lol


----------



## bjorncoetsee (27/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I agree 1,000,000% with @johan! And basing a new business on stuff from Fasttech is not a solid business in my not so humble opinion... It's always a gamble and a lot of the stuff is crap! I know lots of people buy lots of stuff from them (and so do I) but I throw away half the stuff I get from them... an example was buying 5 different KayFun clones from them and only one was really usable... the rest either broke or leaking like a sieve!


Okay where can I order from in bulk that is more reliable items than from fastech, for not a very big price difference?


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/8/14)

bjorncoetsee said:


> Okay where can I order from in bulk that is more reliable items than from fastech, for not a very big price difference?


 
If it was me I would concentrate on the main stream suppliers and their distributors. Who they are exactly I have no idea but I would start with Kanger Tech and Aspire. But the best bet is still to be an agent for one of the existing vendors here in SA.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WHeunis (27/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> If it was me I would concentrate on the main stream suppliers and their distributors. Who they are exactly I have no idea but I would start with Kanger Tech and Aspire. But the best bet is still to be an agent for one of the existing vendors here in SA.


 
I too agree with Rob wholeheartedly here.
It might be a better idea to start as a distributor for an established vendor here.

From there, you can build your book of importers and such - and start expanding your own selection of items on top of what you distribute.


----------



## ShaneW (27/8/14)

I've just been down this road and trust me... ordering from FT is not a good idea for resale. The goodies arrive with the boxes all squashed and some faulty. Their returns is an absolute nightmare aswell.

For the occasional mech mod I would say it's fine but everything else be careful. And you need to bring something in and personally test it and then if you happy order some... This process is a long process.

Get hold of @Zodiac he'll help you out with quality starter kits (evod & justfog) that you don't have to worry about putting your name behind!

Last thing you want is tons of returns and this is bound to happen with FT crap.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## rogue zombie (27/8/14)

Ye that's sound advice. Remember, every return eats profit.

A friend of mine was bringing in well priced Android tabs. For a few months all went well. One batch of dodgy units wiped out the 6 months of profit he made. They weren't even remotely interested in providing a solution.


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


----------

